# Fly Fishing Podcasts



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

From time to time I enjoy listing to Tailer Trash Fly Fishing


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

The captains collective is always a good listen.


----------



## GaterB (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks yall I'll add those to my list!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

SVS podcast


----------



## Brandonssmith (Nov 21, 2020)

Wet fly swing podcast
Fish on the brain
Orvis fly fishing


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

been digging the fly men podcasts lately. Some good guests, plenty of tying/fishing talk, stories mixed in and stuff like that.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So can I access pod cast on my smart TV. And are PC usually with video. One more thing can't I just go to YouTube


----------



## Wkovalczyk3 (Jul 13, 2020)

GaterB said:


> I've been enjoying the Mill House Podcast, and Eastern Current Outdoors (which isn't solely fly fishing but has some good info on the subject)
> 
> What are some of yall's favorites or favorite?











Flymen Blog


Everything fishy from fly fishing and fly tying tips to ramblings and ruminations about life on the fly.




flymenfishingcompany.com


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

I enjoyed the latest podcast from the skiff wanderer


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

The Drakecast


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

Tailer Trash is definitely my favorite by far... Very laid back and chill. Also really like the Drakecast.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

GaterB said:


> I've been enjoying the Mill House Podcast, and Eastern Current Outdoors (which isn't solely fly fishing but has some good info on the subject)
> 
> What are some of yall's favorites or favorite?


Not really a”podcast” but kinda instructional and fun on YouTube called “Huge Fly Fisherman”! Check it out!


----------



## texican08 (Sep 13, 2016)

For those on the South TX coast, The Wilder Bend is hosted by Capt Marcus Haralson. It’s a mix of fly fishing, hunting and surfing but a fun listen.


----------



## Sam_Bailey (Jun 30, 2015)

jboriol said:


> The Drakecast


I enjoy the Drakecact and Elliot is a really nice kid, but I'm usually blown away by how "green" he is in the Fly fishing world. He has great story telling and good guest though.


----------



## Sam_Bailey (Jun 30, 2015)

Some of the ones I frequent, 
Tailer Trash Fly Fishing
Mill House
Barely Live
Eastmans Fly cast (good western river based)
The Flymen (who doesn't love hearing Scotty talk)
SVS (although I can only listen the PA accents for so long)
Orvis (has a lot of knowledge)
If you're into duck hunting check out Eastmans' Wingmen Podcast (My good buddy Todd Helms)


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Sam_Bailey said:


> I enjoy the Drakecact and Elliot is a really nice kid, but I'm usually blown away by how "green" he is in the Fly fishing world. He has great story telling and good guest though.


I thought the Drakecast was done. I had not seen a new one from them in a long time.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

A group of us in Texas will release a saltwater fly fishing podcast in January. We have all the equipment and just ran a test episode/talk last night. I'll keep everyone updated on the progress.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

scissorhands said:


> A group of us in Texas will release a saltwater fly fishing podcast in January. We have all the equipment and just ran a test episode/talk last night. I'll keep everyone updated on the progress.


Please do. I'm interested.


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

April Vokey at Anchored Outdoors.


----------



## Sam_Bailey (Jun 30, 2015)

Jason M said:


> I thought the Drakecast was done. I had not seen a new one from them in a long time.


Yeah he has released 1or 2 in the last few months. But it’s been awhile before that.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

A few not mentioned:

Tom Roland podcast
Drifting with JT Van Zandt
Down the Path 
Itinerant Angler
Ask About Fly Fishing


----------



## NotEnough (Nov 16, 2021)

Waypoints with Jim Klug. It's interesting to hear about fisheries in other parts of the world especially the stories of how they were discovered and developed. Some good stories about supporting the local indigenous peoples in remote areas. Some good travel advise too.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

‎Salty | a saltwater fly fishing podcast on Apple Podcasts


‎Leisure · 2022



podcasts.apple.com




podcast is up and running


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

scissorhands said:


> ‎Salty | a saltwater fly fishing podcast on Apple Podcasts
> 
> 
> ‎Leisure · 2022
> ...


Subscribed


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> ‎Salty | a saltwater fly fishing podcast on Apple Podcasts
> 
> 
> ‎Leisure · 2022
> ...


Listened today and subscribed. Neat spread of experience through the co-hosts from fly fishing entire life to just a couple years. It offers a refreshing perspective. Really well done too with the transitions and managing conversations without rambling but still candid and fun to listen to.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Listened today and subscribed. Neat spread of experience through the co-hosts from fly fishing entire life to just a couple years. It offers a refreshing perspective. Really well done too with the transitions and managing conversations without rambling but still candid and fun to listen to.


Thanks Jay!!!!


----------



## jimmythehook (Jan 6, 2022)

GaterB said:


> I've been enjoying the Mill House Podcast, and Eastern Current Outdoors (which isn't solely fly fishing but has some good info on the subject)
> 
> What are some of yall's favorites or favorite?


Mill House is doing a better job addressing conservation and etiquette on the water, which is great for people new to an area or just getting started. Think there's still room in this market space to address the social media impact on many of our great fisheries.


----------

